
Tethering Briefly Comes To The iPhone, Tempers Flare - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/31/tethering-briefly-comes-to-the-iphone-tempers-flare/
======
iron_ball
Officially approved tethering in the US would sell me an iPhone, but until it
shows up, I'm quite satisfied with my Motorola Q. Anyone know what the holdup
is?

~~~
bvttf
AT&T loves money too much to be sensible about getting it?

~~~
iron_ball
Can't they just charge me an extra monthly fee? I pay an additional $15 a
month to Verizon for my existing smartphone tethering, and I consider it money
well spent every time I spend a day working on my laptop in parks and coffee
shops without having to hunt down WiFi.

------
silencio
I can't believe Apple approved it in the first place. Has to be a mistake :(

~~~
dats
Maybe they meant for it to be available in certain countries but erroneously
included the US (for 20 minutes).

~~~
silencio
That is a possibility (yes, I did RTFA), but there's also this:
[http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=5951096&postc...](http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=5951096&postcount=175)

